# How to become less Passive?



## dizzy_lizzy (Dec 5, 2006)

I was reading a post on Makeupalley, by a 27 y/o who feels too passive

"I feel like I have been too passive all my life - with my career, friends, family, etc. I'm tired of being this limp rag of a person who never does scary things or takes risks because she's scared of the consequences. I was never pushy or aggressive at work and rarely ask for what I want. How to start to break out of being like this? Sometimes I feel like I am just letting life pass me by while I wait for something to happen."

I'm only 15 and I have time to do something about it before I miss out on too much. Any ideas?? I'm naturally a SUPER SUPER SUPER DUPER SHY person. lol. I have social and friend issues...so yeah.

I want to learn how to become less doormat, take action, and in general not be so freaking shy!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pla4u (Dec 5, 2006)

Well to overcome shyness can be tough, I think you will just have to force yourself to be a little more open and talk, ask questions, take an intrest in what the people around you are doing, Many young people feel they are shy, please dont make the mistake so many others do and start leaning on drugs and alcohol, that really doesnt help, after school activitys , are good . if you are a church goer many churches have some excelent youth groups that go on yearly trips and have some cool activities,, you just have to find your nitch,,,oh and the more edgucated you get, like college stuff really can help too its true knolege is power.


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Dec 5, 2006)

thanks you're sweet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 5, 2006)

ditto what paula said!

it obviously will not happen overnight, it will take a lot of effort and lots of tries on your part to become more confident about yourself and to be able to assert yourself to others.

Best of luck to you sweetie!


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Dec 5, 2006)

ty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pla4u (Dec 5, 2006)

he he I talk about being more educated and I look at my spelling...gosh...enbarasing..


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Dec 5, 2006)

lol! thats fine!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missnadia (Dec 5, 2006)

Gaaaah!!!!!! I WROTE A WHOLE PARAGRAPH AND IT DISAPPEAREDDDDDDDD :screams:


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Dec 5, 2006)

oh no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pla4u (Dec 5, 2006)

that happend to me too earlier when I was posting on the games form...I thought I was going crazy!!!


----------



## missnadia (Dec 5, 2006)

So... take two...... As I was saying... I used to have that problem.. being really shy and passive and feeling pretty much like an "observer" in life rather one of the few who stir up the crap around.... until wisdowm dawned on me that I realized that 98% of other peoples' opinions were just as valid as mine (silly thing, an opinion is by definition valid, you just gotta know how to defend it).. So I started paying closer and closer attention to what other people were saying and realized that most of them were idiots who pretended to know everything but in reality knew nothing anyway (watch, you'll find our for yourself!!!), and that really.. things were ohhhhhhhhh soooo SOOO much better MY WAY!! ... umm of course the downside of this is that it led to other issues.. such a superfluous ego and a superiority complex and just being difficult in general.. but I'd much rather deal with this former set of issues than the latter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But life's all about equilibrium, and hopefully you can find yours.


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Dec 5, 2006)

hehe thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 6, 2006)

Believe it or not, I was shy until about 17 y.o.! Yep, didn't speak to anyone unless they spoke to me first... Then, it was like I just let loose and talked to almost anyone! I don't know how it happened, but it did. I just woke up one morning like a little chatterbox! Paula gave great advice though!


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Dec 6, 2006)

LOL! I wonder if that would ever happen to me. I was amazingly talkative until I was about 5. Then for the past 10 years I've just become more and more introverted :-/


----------



## jeansguyokc (Dec 7, 2006)

I agree with Paula


----------

